
Bootstrapped and Profitable - Malfunction92
https://postmake.io/bootstrapped
======
Malfunction92
This was inspired by Sahil's twitter thread [1] the other day. I included the
number of employees along with any relevant blog posts or interviews for each
company to provide more context.

Interestingly enough, it turns out Basecamp's founders actually kinda sorta
got some money from Jeff Bezos [2] when they were starting out, but apparently
the money was never used to fund the company so technically they're still
bootstrapped.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/shl/status/1220111852312518656](https://twitter.com/shl/status/1220111852312518656)

[2]: [https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-deal-jeff-bezos-got-on-
baseca...](https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-deal-jeff-bezos-got-on-basecamp/)

